# The gun used by the most recent leftist loon was "similar" to an AR-15!!



## maybelooking (Jul 6, 2022)

This is what the news is reporting!!! If it were an AR there would be a big picture shown all over the news.  So far I havent seen a photo of the gun used in the latest incident of leftist violence.  I have only heard a description that it is "similar" to an AR.

WTF does that mean?  That is a semi auto?  

Like we have all said for so long......the end goal is GET RID OF ALL OF THEM.  Not just the current bullshit claim of ONLY ARs.  

You leftists are looking for a real fight and you will eventually get it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 6, 2022)

The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance


Lots of rifles that don't look anything like an AR have comparable performance


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance


Actually "AR15" is manufactured by several different companies.  No need for knockoffs.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 6, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> This is what the news is reporting!!! If it were an AR there would be a big picture shown all over the news.  So far I havent seen a photo of the gun used in the latest incident of leftist violence.  I have only heard a description that it is "similar" to an AR.
> 
> WTF does that mean?  That is a semi auto?
> 
> ...


That kid was on the radar by law enforcement

This kid has a couple genes missing too

Notice how leftist kook id never used by the press...lolol


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 6, 2022)

Crimo was trans, or at least he identified as a woman that day.

Chicago and Highland Park have some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country.









						Chicago shooting: Suspect planned attack for weeks, police say
					

Police believe the gunman targeted victims at random, with no clear racial or religious motive.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 6, 2022)

It could have been any number of 5.56 semi-auto rifles that take AR mags.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Kel-Tec SU-16 or Sub 2000.









A Kel-Tec box is seen on the floor in one of his social media posts...


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 6, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Crimo was trans, or at least he identified as a woman that day.
> 
> Chicago and Highland Park have some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country.
> 
> ...


Shit more people get shot every weekend in Chicago than they did at the parade but no one gives a fuck about those shootings


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Kel-Tec SU-16 or Sub 2000.
> 
> View attachment 666881
> 
> View attachment 666882


The Sub-2K does not take AR mags.....Of course it does fire 9mm (and .40 F&S) so many lungs could have been blown out.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Shit more people get shot every weekend in Chicago than they did at the parade but no one gives a fuck about those shootings



Doesn't fit the narrative about white people or AR-15's.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 6, 2022)

Chicago is majority white. The shooting was in a suburb of Chicago, the man was a trump supporter.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Kel-Tec SU-16 or Sub 2000.
> 
> View attachment 666881
> 
> ...


I have the KelTec SU-16 Ranch. Looks the same but has the folding stock. 
Same action as the AR15- gas operated semi-auto that uses the same mags as the AR15


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jul 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Chicago is majority white. The shooting was in a suburb of Chicago, the man was a trump supporter.


You say the stupidest things.
I guess you just can't help yourself


----------



## Smokin' OP (Jul 6, 2022)

After Colt's patents expired in 1977, other manufacturers began to copy the design of the Colt AR-15. 
The term "AR-15" is a Colt registered trademark which it uses only to refer to its line of semi-automatic rifles. Other manufacturers marketed generic AR-15s under other designations, frequently referred to as AR-15s, as are some rifles and carbines not based on the AR-15 design.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2022)

The killer is a trumper.
If trump gets in he will pardon him .


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The killer is a trumper.
> If trump gets in he will pardon him .



Lots of leftist incels slipped unnoticed into Trump rallies.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The killer is a trumper.
> If trump gets in he will pardon him .


Don't be even more of a stupid motherfucker.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Don't be even more of a stupid motherfucker.


Hes a trumper. He is the face of trumpism. They hate America.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hes a trumper. He is the face of trumpism. They hate America.



Actually we hate meddling Brits even more. Want us to kick your asses again like we did when we were Colonials?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance




Just like a Nissan looks "similar," to a Toyota......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Chicago is majority white. The shooting was in a suburb of Chicago, the man was a trump supporter.




No...he wasn't a Trump supporter......nothing to show he was.......he was a loner, stoner.......with mental issues..


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Actually we hate meddling Brits even more. Want us to kick your asses again like we did when we were Colonials?


We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
> Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.




You really don't know what you are talking about.......of course, since you are a lefty, that is par for the course.....

Trump supporters actually do love this country while the democrat party hates this country....leading "Fuck the 4th," attacks on the 4th of July.......


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
> Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.




Yeah...you love this country the way millenials love their parents...as long as the parent allows them to live in the basement and provides all their needs...they love them...

Britain is protected by American guns....it gets it's technological innovation from the U.S....and since we protect Britain, you can spend your money on your welfare state....without us....your welfare state would have collapsed decades ago....

That is how you love us..


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
> Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.


your not even worthy of an actual real,  man to man ass kicking.

an open handed bitch slap is all you would deserve.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The killer is a trumper.
> If trump gets in he will pardon him .


Try harder.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Chicago is majority white. The shooting was in a suburb of Chicago, the man was a trump supporter.


The Man had almost 3000.00 $ in Leftist Inspired Tattoos , Pink Ponytails , Used SSRIs & Chronic , had 750.00$ worth of ANTIFA gear , ... Yep Trump Supporter


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a KT SU-16c (folder) that I installed a old 3X Leupold on.....It's pretty darn capable for what it is. 

Sub MOA at 100 meters with factory 55gr Winchester Super X SPs.....It sorta surprised me in that regard.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
> Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.



We Trump-voters are far more "American" than anyone else.

We are not a "democracy." We are a "constitutional republic."

Most shootings are carried out by liberals and those who vote for Democrats.

Women have the same rights as me. There is no "right" to murder your unborn child.

If Americans have to visit Mexico for basic healthcare, why are Mexicans coming up here in such numbers?

Tommy, you don't have a fucking clue what it means to be an American. I sincerely doubt that you even have a clue as to what it means to be British.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> We are not a "democracy." We are a "constitutional republic."


We are, however, more of democracy than Tommy's UK.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Have  to ask:
What magazine fed semi-auto rifle is not "similar" to an AR15?
How?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> We Trump-voters are far more "American" than anyone else.
> 
> We are not a "democracy." We are a "constitutional republic."
> 
> ...


If you loved your country you wouldnt support an insurrection. You are a cult of fanatics.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Have  to ask:
> What magazine fed semi-auto rifle is not "similar" to an AR15?
> How?


Belgian Designed FAL , German Designed H&K /CETME , Austrian Designed SIG AMT , Italian Designed BM59 , Japanese /Korean Designed HOWA , Russian designed SVT 40 /SKS Carbine ...


----------



## Batcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> Lots of rifles that don't look anything like an AR have comparable performance


True. For example the Ruger Mini-14.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If you loved your country you wouldnt support an insurrection. You are a cult of fanatics.


1/6 lasted Hours , CHOP/CHAZ lasted Months


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> True. For example the Ruger Mini-14.


Takes AR type Mags/Ammo  and has AR type Bolt Parts not what he was asking about


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Belgian Designed FAL , German Designed H&K /CETME , Austrian Designed SIG AMT , Italian Designed BM59 , Japanese /Korean Designed HOWA , Russian designed SVT 40 /SKS Carbine ...


How are they not "similar"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> True. For example the Ruger Mini-14.


Heh.  Yeah.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Have  to ask:
> What magazine fed semi-auto rifle is not "similar" to an AR15?
> How?



FAL, Ruger Mini-14, AK-47, M1 Carbine, M1A, right off the top of my head.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> True. For example the Ruger Mini-14.


I would argue that the mini -14 performs better.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If you loved your country you wouldnt support an insurrection. You are a cult of fanatics.



There was no "insurrection." Stop listening to your Marxist overlords.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

JGalt said:


> FAL, Ruger Mini-14, AK-47, M1 Carbine, M1A, right off the top of my head.


How are they not "similar"?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I would argue that the mini -14 performs better.


-That's- a tough row to hoe.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I would argue that the mini -14 performs better.


I have fired an M16 (while in the Air Force) and a Ruger Mini-14  on a rifle range. I personally liked the Mini-14 better.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I have fired an M16 (while in the Air Force) and a Ruger Mini-14  on a rifle range. I personally liked the Mini-14 better.


But, it's not as dangerous because it doesn't look scary.


----------



## Batcat (Jul 6, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Takes AR type Mags/Ammo  and has AR type Bolt Parts not what he was asking about


Perhaps not. I‘m not sure why the rifle isn’t named by the police.

Perhaps the object is to blame AR-15 rifles so they can be banned and confiscated. Or perhaps the authorities do not want the public to know about all the AR-15 clones available.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Heh.  Yeah.
> 
> View attachment 666984


That flash suppresser makes me shit my pants just looking at it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> That flash suppresser makes me shit my pants just looking at it.


Apparently, the same can be said for the CA NY and CT legislatures.


----------



## westwall (Jul 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance





And yet the weapon hasn't been paraded around.

Thinking people are wondering why....


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> How are they not "similar"?


Not Gas operated or totally different Breech /Lock /Bolt Systems , No Patent Infringement /Propriatary Designs on parts /internals /Mags / Furniture ...


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Heh.  Yeah.
> 
> View attachment 666984


Substitute Hider with a Brake Legal in Ca.  ( But I'm more of a Mini 30 Guy )


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 6, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> If you loved your country you wouldnt support an insurrection. You are a cult of fanatics.


I support the insurrection that took place so long ago,  where we kicked your pussy asses.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Not Gas operated or totally different Breech /Lock /Bolt Systems


They're all gas operated.
They are all semi-automatic
They all feed from a detachable magazine
The differ only in details, and not in effect  - which mean they are all inherently similar.


----------



## Failzero (Jul 6, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> They're all gas operated.
> They are all semi-automatic
> They all feed from a detachable magazine
> The differ only in details, and not in effect  - which mean they are all inherently similar.


Some are Direct Impingement or (not Gas Operated )


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 6, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Some are Direct Impingement or (not Gas Operated )


Direct impingement is gas operated.
The differ only in details, and not in effect  - which mean they are all inherently similar.


----------



## Circe (Jul 6, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Actually "AR15" is manufactured by several different companies.  No need for knockoffs.


I heard the police spokesman say live that it was a type similar to the AR-15. So what did he mean, I wonder?


----------



## Circe (Jul 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah...you love this country the way millenials love their parents...as long as the parent allows them to live in the basement and provides all their needs...they love them...
> 
> Britain is protected by American guns....it gets it's technological innovation from the U.S....and since we protect Britain, you can spend your money on your welfare state....without us....your welfare state would have collapsed decades ago....
> 
> That is how you love us..


I do strongly feel that we should never again pull Britain's chestnuts out of the fire. If they want to go to war with someone YET AGAIN, let them do it completely on their own.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 6, 2022)

Circe said:


> I heard the police spokesman say live that it was a type similar to the AR-15. So what did he mean, I wonder?


The implication is that it isn't an AR15 but just as evil and deadly and should also be taken away from we the people.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 6, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> The Sub-2K does not take AR mags.....Of course it does fire 9mm (and .40 F&S) so many lungs could have been blown out.



9mm... Yep.. I bet that was it.  That explains why the police kept calling it a high-powered rifle.  And why the MSM said that some of the bodies were blown apart.

The 9mm blew their lungs out.

Edit to add:  When I first heard it was an AR-15 like rifle, I thought maybe an AR-10 or something.  That would be an AR-15 like rifle that is a high powered rifle that could blow someone apart...


But I had no idea that it was something so very powerful like a 9mm... It would have been better for the crowd had the shooter used a .50 BMG and shot it 60 times into the crowd.   I had no idea that it was a high-powered 9mm rifle..  Scary shit.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Jul 6, 2022)

Circe said:


> I heard the police spokesman say live that it was a type similar to the AR-15. So what did he mean, I wonder?


"Pull the trigger and a bullet comes out?"

 "Looks scarier than other guns to people who know nothing about them?" 

"Not the kind of gun used in the hundreds of other murders in Chicago this year that did not upset liberals?"

Ask him what he meant.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 6, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> This is what the news is reporting!!! If it were an AR there would be a big picture shown all over the news.  So far I havent seen a photo of the gun used in the latest incident of leftist violence.  I have only heard a description that it is "similar" to an AR.
> 
> WTF does that mean?  That is a semi auto?
> 
> ...


AR-15s need to be banned! Kamala Harris is right.


----------



## Missourian (Jul 6, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> AR-15s need to be banned! Kamala Harris is right.


Kamala Harris needs to be banned.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> AR-15s need to be banned! Kamala Harris is right.


Because shooters don't have a second favorite gun to use if they can't get an AR, right?


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> Because shooters don't have a second favorite gun to use if they can't get an AR, right?


I'm sure they do. But, the AR-15 seems to be the favorite of mass shooters.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jul 7, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> It could have been any number of 5.56 semi-auto rifles that take AR mags.


Without the mag in place, a mini-14 is usually one the gun haters will give the nod for being ok.  Then I tell them it's identical in every way except appearance.  It's just not as "skeery lookin'"


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2022)

From Ann Coulter's latest column:









						What Liberals Get Wrong About the Second Amendment
					

The Cliff's Notes Version




					anncoulter.substack.com
				




In The New York Times, a couple of professors (Democrats, but you knew that) asked: “Is a modern AR-15-style rifle relevantly similar to a Colonial musket? In what ways?” They liked their argument so much, the op-ed was titled, “A Supreme Court Head-Scratcher: Is a Colonial Musket ‘Analogous’ to an AR-15?”

     [Frantically waving my hand]: Yes, professors, it’s exactly analogous.

     The Second Amendment does not refer to “muskets”; it refers to “the right of the people to keep and bear arms.” “Bear” means to carry, so any handheld firearm carried by the military can be carried by the people. Just as the musket was once carried by our military, the AR-15 is a handheld arm (technically, the less powerful version of the automatic M-16) carried by our military today. As soon as the U.S. military goes back to muskets, then muskets it is!

The Second Amendment is nearly the only prescriptive policy in a document that liberals have been trying to pump their nutty ideas into for 50 years. Unfortunately for them, there’s nothing in the Constitution about a right to dance naked in strip clubs, contraception, OR marriage

(An earlier draft of the amendment specifically defined “militia” as “composed of the body of the people,” but was rejected as redundant.)

     In the boldest affirmation of their worldview, the framers announced our natural, God-given right to self-defense -- against the government, against criminals, and against assailants the government can’t or won’t stop. Free people prepared to defend themselves are the nucleus of the republic. It’s the most beautiful thing in the whole Constitution. Here, at last, the Founding Fathers told us something specific they want us to do: Teach the boys to shoot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I'm sure they do. But, the AR-15 seems to be the favorite of mass shooters.



Nope….handuns are the most popular……. It because of people like up you who want people killed with the AR-15, you are giving it a reputation it doesn’t deserve and encouraging shooters to use it…


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> In The New York Times, a couple of professors (Democrats, but you knew that) asked: “Is a modern AR-15-style rifle relevantly similar to a Colonial musket? In what ways?” They liked their argument so much, the op-ed was titled, “A Supreme Court Head-Scratcher: Is a Colonial Musket ‘Analogous’ to an AR-15?”
> 
> [Frantically waving my hand]: Yes, professors, it’s exactly analogous.
> 
> ...



Why didn’t you link that to the Ann Coulter column that you took it from?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jul 7, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The AR15 is so popular that other gun manufacturers offer knock offs that have comparable performance


Dude it's either a AR platform rifle or it's not. It's not something similar


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> They're all gas operated.
> They are all semi-automatic
> They all feed from a detachable magazine
> The differ only in details, and not in effect  - which mean they are all inherently similar.



Which is why the AR-15 is the gateway gun for banning all of them……if the gun grabbers can ban the AR-15, they can then demand all the rest be banned too.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jul 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dude it's either a AR platform rifle or it's not. It's not something similar


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I'm sure they do. But, the AR-15 seems to be the favorite of mass shooters.


The AR happens to be the most popular rifle platform in the country.

By your "logic" we could stop drunk drivers by banning the most popular car in the country


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Why didn’t you link that to the Ann Coulter column that you took it from?


oops my bad thanks for the heads up...substack is new to me...i fixed it


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 7, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> This is what the news is reporting!!! If it were an AR there would be a big picture shown all over the news.  So far I havent seen a photo of the gun used in the latest incident of leftist violence.  I have only heard a description that it is "similar" to an AR.
> 
> WTF does that mean?  That is a semi auto?
> 
> ...


They don't have a clue on how the majority sees the Second Amendment is the one that allows us to hold on to all the others. But Joe keeps threating us with nukes and fighter jets they will have that clue burnt on their brain even the ones without one.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> The AR happens to be the most popular rifle platform in the country.
> 
> By your "logic" we could stop drunk drivers by banning the most popular car in the country


Why do pro-gun people always compare guns and killing to cars and driving? 
There is NO correlation there. Cars are not made to be instruments of death. That isn't true for guns.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> This is what the news is reporting!!! If it were an AR there would be a big picture shown all over the news.  So far I havent seen a photo of the gun used in the latest incident of leftist violence.  I have only heard a description that it is "similar" to an AR.
> 
> WTF does that mean?  That is a semi auto?
> 
> ...


Mini-14 is "similar".

Yeah, they want to get rid of those too.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Why do pro-gun people always compare guns and killing to cars and driving?
> There is NO correlation there. Cars are not made to be instruments of death. That isn't true for guns.


Red herring.....The gun is still inanimate and can do nothing without someone pulling the trigger.....Likewise, the car can do nothing without someone behind the wheel.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Red herring.....The gun is still inanimate and can do nothing without someone pulling the trigger.....Likewise, the car can do nothing without someone behind the wheel.


A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A gun is made to KILL people.


Of course it is.
That's why our right to own and use them is specifically protected by the constitution.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Of course it is.
> That's why our right to own and use them is specifically protected by the constitution.


The right to kill people is protected by the Constitution? 
You might want to re-phrase that.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Why do pro-gun people always compare guns and killing to cars and driving?
> There is NO correlation there. Cars are not made to be instruments of death. That isn't true for guns.


I gave you an example of your "logic" applied to another criminal act.

I can use another one if 

By your "logic" we could end alcoholism by banning the most popular type of liquor in the country.

By your "logic" we could we could stop robberies by banning the most common item that is stolen


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


Gee to think I've been using my guns for the wrong purpose all these years.

It is the wielder of the tool who decides the purpose of that tool


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The right to kill people is protected by the Constitution?


The right to keep and bear arms was not specifically proteted by the constitution so we could use firearms to -scare- people.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> I gave you an example of your "logic" applied to another criminal act.
> 
> I can use another one if
> 
> ...


I changed my mind about this post. ☺


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I got a good one: We could ban rape by chemically castrating all men.
> How about that?


A perfect example of your "logic".

In fact why don't we just put everyone in jail so there will never be any crimes committed anywhere?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 7, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hes a trumper. He is the face of trumpism. They hate America.





Tommy Tainant said:


> We love America more than trumpers. They hate democracy and have reduced the US to a shooting gallery that has stripped te rights of women.
> Americans have to visit Mexico for bassic healthcare.


Democracy ? So when are you guy's going to elect a new Queen or King When you do will it be a minority. Your country has had a unbroken line of inbred white people ruling the country for over a thousand years or so.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


A gun is absolutely NOT intended to be used to murder innocent people.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> A gun is absolutely NOT intended to be used to murder innocent people.


That is what mass shooters use it for.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That is what mass shooters use it for.


and some choose a car,  or a knife.

so now you understand our argument.  good for you!!!  to your credit, that didn't take long!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That is what mass shooters use it for.


How does this negate what he said?


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That is what mass shooters use it for.


And how is that my fault just because I happen to own a gun?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> Why do pro-gun people always compare guns and killing to cars and driving?
> There is NO correlation there. Cars are not made to be instruments of death. That isn't true for guns.




Because cars are deadlier than guns and yet, you don't want them banned.......

Cars killed 49,339 people in 2021....more than guns did...the illegal use of guns......

Mass public shooters in 2021 killed 43 people....and you want to ban AR-15 rifles based on that number......even though the AR-15 wasn't used in all 6 of those shootings......

So.....your "logic," doesn't make any sense....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?




a gun is created to protect the life of the user......every time it is used to scare off a criminal, or to stop a violent criminal act, it is being used for it's intended purpose...saving the life of the user.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The right to kill people is protected by the Constitution?
> You might want to re-phrase that.




Nope....you have a Right to protect your life from the government and from criminals...and killing bad guys is part of that equation......if the bad guy is too stupid to run away or surrender....


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The right to kill people is protected by the Constitution?
> You might want to re-phrase that.


you responded to something claiming it said something it absolutely didn't say.

so ridiculous.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That is what mass shooters use it for.




And the black lives matter follower used his car to kill 6 people and wound 62......one less than the guy with the rifle on the 4th.......

A muslim terrorist in Nice, France, used a rental truck to murder 86 people and wound 450.....a lot more than the guy with the rifle on the 4th....

According to your logic, we need to ban and confiscate both cars and trucks....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> That is what mass shooters use it for.




And normal citizens use the AR-15 rifle to stop mass public shooters, and other criminals.......over 20 million of these rifles in private hands.....and a less than 5 used illegal in these shootings......

You have no rational argument.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> and some choose a car,  or a knife.
> 
> so now you understand our argument.  good for you!!!  to your credit, that didn't take long!


It's possible to kill lots more people much faster with a AR-15 than with a car or knife.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's possible to kill lots more people much faster with a AR-15 than with a car or knife.


you keep making up your ridiculous excuses.  I dont have to debate this topic with you because the Constitution already did that....and won.

you will never get all of these guns out of the hands of law abiding citizens and every time you start talking about it millions more get sold.  so keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 7, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> you responded to something claiming it said something it absolutely didn't say.
> 
> so ridiculous.


I responded correctly. Maybe you are not reading correctly.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's possible to kill lots more people much faster with a AR-15 than with a car or knife.




No, actually, it isn't....

The muslim terrorist in Nice, France, in 5 minutes of driving, murdered 86 people and wounded 450....more people killed in that one attack than in every single mass public shooting in the U.S...our highest murder count was 60 people......

The black lives matter killer who used his car to attack the Christmas Parade in Kenosha murdered 6 people, wounded 62....just one less than the 4th of July attack with the rifle....

You really don't know what you are talking about...


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I responded correctly. Maybe you are not reading correctly.


nope I read it correctly.

He stated our right to own and use them is protected in the Constitution.

You then stated that he claimed the right to "kill people" is protected by the Constitution which he NEVER SAID.

Typical leftist move.  We are use to it around here.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I'm sure they do. But, the AR-15 seems to be the favorite of mass shooters.


It's the favorite of more gun owners than any other gun in the history of guns.  There are over 20 million of them.  How is it surprising that it's the favorite of recent mass shooters - but not the favorite of mass shooters over the past 25 years.  

So if the AR is banned you must certainly then move to the Glock pistol since that would likely be #2.  Then the AK.  Then S&W pistols.  until, in short order, you get to the 5-shot Taurus .38 revolver.  Eventually, they all have to go because one gun or another will always be the favorite... Just like ice cream, some version or another will always be favorite.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


What can you say?  Say don't break into houses; don't rape women, don't rob stores, don't shoot innocent people.

A dick is made for one thing.  If it's used for rape can we ban them all?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> It's possible to kill lots more people much faster with a AR-15 than with a car or knife.


And yet the record for mass murders in a single incident, behind the airplane, goes to trucks and cars, not to any gun.


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> I responded correctly. Maybe you are not reading correctly.


M14 Shooter is an idiot gun controller.  He said that our right to use them is protected by the Constitution.  It says, the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  The word "use" is not in there.

He also claims that the Constitution says that only commonly used firearms are protected.

He also claims that if the Congress would just ban guns quickly after their release, before they're commonly used, they can ban every new gun ever designed.

He also claims that the government has the right to strip any right that you have and that, once stripped, preventing you from exercising that right is no longer infringement because the right was stripped and now you don't have the right and how can you infringe on a right you don't have?

He also claims that the government can take away your right to a trial by jury, your right to be free of unreasonable search and seizure, your right to free speech, and your right to an attorney.

He also claims that using due process they can strip your right to due process so that, once stripped, it is as if you never had it and now you no longer have the right to due process so now they can strip all of the other rights without even the protection of due process.

He also claims that the government can force you to join Islam and to praise Mohammad and Allah.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 7, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


What it's "meant for" is irrelevant....Inanimate objects don't act on their own...Period, full stop.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 8, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> A butcher knife is meant to cut up a chicken. If someone is stabbed to death with a butcher knife, they are NOT  using it for it's intended purpose.
> A car is meant for transportation. If someone uses it to crash into/run over someone, they are NOT using it for it's intended purpose.
> A gun is made to KILL people. If that's what it's used for, then what can I say?


 

A coat hanger is made to hang coats, but your mama should have misused one before you were born.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 8, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> A coat hanger is made to hang coats, but your mama should have misused one before you were born.


Your Momma should have swallowed. 😉


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 8, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> And yet the record for mass murders in a single incident, behind the airplane, goes to trucks and cars, not to any gun.


The gun is more effective and faster to use in mass murders than trucks or cars.


----------



## Ms. Turquoise (Jul 8, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> M14 Shooter is an idiot gun controller.  He said that our right to use them is protected by the Constitution.  It says, the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.  The word "use" is not in there.
> 
> He also claims that the Constitution says that only commonly used firearms are protected.
> 
> ...


OK. That's for that info.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 8, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> M14 Shooter is an idiot gun controller.


Still waiting for your response....





						AR15:   In common use?
					

Basically, he only insults to compensate. To compensate what's lacking in his pants, to compensate his ego, he needs to sound and look macho. The top and bottom of his argument is,"I hate guns, fuck off".  Awe, you didn't get to where you wanted to with your degree. Never mind, low EIQ does that.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





> So...  you believe individual citizens have the right to own and use nuclear weapons.
> Correct?


Well?


----------



## woodwork201 (Jul 9, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The gun is more effective and faster to use in mass murders than trucks or cars.


2aguy already posted about the truck in France that killed 80+ in minutes. 

Theoretically, you're right.  But in actual life, you're completely wrong.  In Waukesha, 6 killed in just a few seconds.  In Highland Park, 7 killed in 3 minutes.  The rate and effectiveness of the car just can't be challenged.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 9, 2022)

woodwork201 said:


> 2aguy already posted about the truck in France that killed 80+ in minutes.
> Theoretically, you're right.  But in actual life, you're completely wrong.  In Waukesha, 6 killed in just a few seconds.  In Highland Park, 7 killed in 3 minutes.  The rate and effectiveness of the car just can't be challenged.


So...  you believe individual citizens have the right to own and use nuclear weapons.
Correct?


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 9, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> So...  you believe individual citizens have the right to own and use nuclear weapons.
> Correct?


I truly don't understand this line of thought.

So I will play.  YESSSS I ABSOLUTELY BELIEVE THAT.  Now.....show me where it's happened,  ever,  anywhere on planet earth.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The gun is more effective and faster to use in mass murders than trucks or cars.




Than why is a truck the instrument with the highest body count.......higher than every single mass public shooting in the U.S.?

Las Vegas, 60 killed

Truck attack by muslim terrorist in Nice, France....86 killed, 450 wounded.

The Black Lives Matter killer who drove his car into the Christmas parade killed 6, wounded 62....only one less than the 4th of july attack with a rifle......

The New York Truck attack in 2017 killed 8, two more than the attack on july 4th with a rifle....

You simply do not know what you are talking about...


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 9, 2022)

Ms. Turquoise said:


> The gun is more effective and faster to use in mass murders than trucks or cars.




A car or truck is easier to get, requires no background check, and is completely safe to take to the attack location.......


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 10, 2022)

maybelooking said:


> I truly don't understand this line of thought.


You don't understand because you aren't privy to the prior conversation.
Woodwork201 -is- privy to said conversation, and doesn't have the testicular fortitude to address the question.


----------



## maybelooking (Jul 10, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> You don't understand because you aren't privy to the prior conversation.
> Woodwork201 -is- privy to said conversation, and doesn't have the testicular fortitude to address the question.


alrighty.

sorry about that.


----------

